# linux für älteren pc



## ~fUnNyFrIsCh~ (14. Februar 2002)

hi

ich hab hier zuhause redhat 7.1 liegen, und wollte es auf einen acer laptop mit p166 und 16 mb ram installieren. bei der installation schrieb er aber, dass ich nicht genügend ram hätte um redhat zu installieren. gut. heute habe ich mir peanut linux gesaugt, doch das macht fehler beim partitionieren und installieren... nun meine frage:

welches linux gibt sich mit 16 mb ram zufrieden? kann eigentlich alles sein, nur halt nich unbedingt debian oder slackware... am besten eine kleine distribution (so 100 - 150 mb, weil ich hab bei meiner dsl "flatrate" ne downloadbegrenzung ) mit x.. den rest mach ich mir selbst rauf.. 
cya


----------



## Hellknight (14. Februar 2002)

Also mit 100-150MB wirst du wahrscheinlich keine Distri finden, esseiden du verwendest nur das X-Window System ohne andere Programme sprich Shell oder Bash.


----------



## ~fUnNyFrIsCh~ (14. Februar 2002)

hmm ich hab jetzt mal netbsd gesaugt (98mb) und werd nachher versuchen den xserver nachzuinstallieren und dann blackice oder sowas... nur jetzt geht die herumsch..sserei wieder los mit boot diskette und dem ganzen zeugs...

ich hoffe mal dass netbsd linux dateien unterstützt... bei freebsd kann man die entsprechende unterstützung jeden falls beim installieren also geh ich mal davon aus...


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. Februar 2002)

mit 16mb ram wirst du wahrscheinlich auch auf probleme stossen, vor allem bei x. fuer aeltere computer wuerd ich an deiner stelle auch eine aeltere linux-version nehmen. am besten eine von dem zeitalter, aus dem auch der computer stammt - dann gibts damit auch keine grossen probleme.
auf meinem 233er mit 32mb laeuft suse 6.0 relativ stabil... allerdings hab ich da kein x installiert.


----------



## ~fUnNyFrIsCh~ (15. Februar 2002)

hmm es ist ja nur das problem dass der pc ja nicht meiner ist. auf dem pc lief windows so ínstabil (die person will darauf nur texte verfassen z.b. protokolle und sowas) dass ich gesagt hab ich installier linux (jetzt is halt netBSD drauf) mit staroffice... ich hätte dabei halt an einen resourcen sparenderen windowmanager gedacht, z.b. blackice oder windowmaker (siehe diesen thread) und eben staroffice. es is halt das problem dass das system für nen computer laien is,sprich es soll so laufen dass der pc eingeschaltet wird und man dann nach ein paar minuten auf einer schönen grafischen oberfläche auf ein symbol klickt und darauf arbeiten können sollte...


----------

